# PS Scripting: Dateieigenschaften wie Erstelldatum auslesen?



## Ceppi (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ist es überhaupt möglich, mit Photoshop Script an Daten wie das Erstelldatum der Datei zu kommen? Ich meine den Wert, den man sich im Windows-Explorer unter Datei->Eigenschaften ansehen kann...

Dass man an Metadaten wie Autor etc. herankommt, ist mir klar. Aber das dortige Feld "creationDate" ist ja nicht zwangsläufig gefüllt mit dem richtigen Datum.

Ceppi


----------



## Michael Aringer (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Photoshop ist meiner Meinung nach leider noch nicht ideal um EXIF-Daten zu bearbeiten. Angenehmer empfinde ich da Programme wie zB. Exifer. Auch wenn das Programm furchtbar alt ist und auch nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird, so ist es doch toll zu bedienen und man kann extrem viele Daten auslesen, bzw. verändern oder hinzufügen.

Servus, Michael


----------

